# The Cross Laced Wire Wheel. Lowriding's newest craze!



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Aight, recently becoming active again in lowriding like I used to be and am noticing everybody and their mom getting cross lace wheels and engraving like it's the new colored china or 1+ inch upper extension or something? Personally when dayton launched that one cross laced wheel that looked like a stock olds hubcap I was quite pleased when it flopped, but now they're everywhere and I think they're HIDIOUS! Only do they look right on some 50's 60's even some 70's CLASSICS. Look like shit on a g-body. But that's just MY opinion.! Layitlow is famous for it's various usually banwagonned opinions so now I wanna know YOURS! What do you think?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Cross Lace?








Straight lace?









Flunkie?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

I love the cross lace!Everyone now has straight lace .


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Aight, recently becoming active again in lowriding like I used to be and am noticing everybody and their mom getting cross lace wheels and engraving like it's the new colored china or 1+ inch upper extension or something? Personally when dayton launched that one cross laced wheel that looked like a stock olds hubcap I was quite pleased when it flopped, but now they're everywhere and I think they're HIDIOUS! Only do they look right on some 50's 60's even some 70's CLASSICS. Look like shit on a g-body. But that's just MY opinion.! Layitlow is famous for it's various usually banwagonned opinions so now I wanna know YOURS! What do you think?


what are you a fucking hipster:twak:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

When they first started making a come back evenBack in the day i thought they were the shit. Everyone now is going to cross laced n have become played out.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

well i myself like the crosslace wheel, i think more people are doing them now just because it was clear if you were looking at a wheel and it was a straight lace china looks so close to a dayton for people that are not that into lowriding, looking at a 72 dayton, wwk or zenith of la i think besides the quality people want you to know plus its just a nice ass wheel, now you have the china wheel and they are working on the look more and more when they start to look the same it will move to something else. but i think most of all people want you to know that you are not just looking at a 300 dollar wheel


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Aight, recently becoming active again in lowriding like I used to be and am noticing everybody and their mom getting cross lace wheels and engraving like it's the new colored china or 1+ inch upper extension or something? Personally when dayton launched that one cross laced wheel that looked like a stock olds hubcap I was quite pleased when it flopped, but now they're everywhere and I think they're HIDIOUS! Only do they look right on some 50's 60's even some 70's CLASSICS. Look like shit on a g-body. But that's just MY opinion.! Layitlow is famous for it's various usually banwagonned opinions so now I wanna know YOURS! What do you think?


 LMMFAO. FUCKIN KIDS TRYING TO DISCUSS GROWN FOLKS SHIT.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

its cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

I think cross laced look hella good on the impalas but that's about it my favorite wheel is the 72 straight laced Dayton


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> LMMFAO. FUCKIN KIDS TRYING TO DISCUSS GROWN FOLKS SHIT.


 lol right


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i like both but how u gonna call them played out when theres 10 million sets of straight lace for every 5 sets of crossed.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

plague said:


> well i myself like the crosslace wheel, i think more people are doing them now just because it was clear if you were looking at a wheel and it was a straight lace china looks so close to a dayton for people that are not that into lowriding, looking at a 72 dayton, wwk or zenith of la i think besides the quality people want you to know plus its just a nice ass wheel, now you have the china wheel and they are working on the look more and more when they start to look the same it will move to something else. but i think most of all people want you to know that you are not just looking at a 300 dollar wheel


:thumbsup:
You will never mistake a cross lace zenith for a ching-chang,these "new" cross lace china rims look odd to me,O.P knows f-all as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

I think cross lace are perfect match on an old schools no doubt......but those fools getting them for any thing newer than a 70's low-low just cause they think that means they will be in with a trend or something I say :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> what are you a fucking hipster:twak:


I know you're not tryna be gansta. You used to be off deez nutz in Lowrider bike forum back n like 04, 05 when I was killin it in this area and in my city, I asked peoples opinion about rims and here you come. that's why people talk to you bad the way they do on here folk for real man. Prolly mad I'm still gettin whateva resin casted wheneva I want huh? Act grown sometime, we won't think you soft.. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Skim said:


> lol right


And ya'll are munkey. I been at this since age 5. I know ya'll were out in the early 90's while I was in pampers but I'm 22. Raisin my kid, payin my whole fam's billz and still on the streets in a lolo. I know o.g.'s dat sold out off the back of dat shit. Erbody know me.. lol:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> *I know you're not tryna be gansta*. You used to be off deez nutz in Lowrider bike forum back n like 04, 05 when I was killin it in this area and in my city, I asked peoples opinion about rims and here you come. that's why people talk to you bad the way they do on here folk for real man. Prolly mad I'm still gettin whateva resin casted wheneva I want huh? Act grown sometime, we won't think you soft.. lol


and you are  fuck outta crying about rims :buttkick:


----------



## DignityStyle (Feb 3, 2006)

Not really on any bandwagon, but got damn I thought they looked good on any car. Something different to look at. Cross lace, straight lace... Who gives a shit. Long as I'm riding, it don't matter to me. Either one looks good.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

DignityStyle said:


> Not really on any bandwagon, but got damn I thought they looked good on any car. Something different to look at. Cross lace, straight lace... Who gives a shit. Long as I'm riding, it don't matter to me. Either one looks good.


 Cross laced spokes look good on 70s: lincolns, rivis, el dogs, and big marcs rag house lol IMO theyre still a nice wheel though. Straight laces are just harder.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> :thumbsup:You will never mistake a cross lace zenith for a ching-chang,these "new" cross lace china rims look odd to me,O.P knows f-all as far as i'm concerned.


 i said for someone that dont know wheels, and the china wheels are getting made better now with usa parts, designs are still getting better so it will just be a matter of time till they look almost the same just like a hundred spoke wheel does now


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yogi said:


> I think cross laced look hella good on the impalas but that's about it my favorite wheel is the 72 straight laced Dayton


x2, 72 spoke d's are the shit!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I like both...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I like both. If I had a 60's impala or a glasshouse I would throw some cross laces on their. My box Caprice ,straight spoke chinas.. G-body's , straight laced also.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


> I like both...


 YOU DUMB MOTHERFUCKER, DONT YOU KNOW THAT POSTING ANY PIC WITH YOUR PLAQUE ON THE GROUND IS THE HIGHEST FORM OF DISRESPECT TO YOUR CLUB? YOU MIGHT AS WELL PROPPED IT UP AGAINST A GIANT TURD. PICK THAT PLAQUE UP OFF THE GROUND. THESE SO CALLED LOWRIDIN FOOLS NOWADAYS ARE NOT GETTING SCHOOLED RIGHT THESE DAYS. :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I love the simple clean look of the straight laced but if ever i was going to get cross it would have to be the new 100 spokes x-laced that are out now.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ugly


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

KIDS MAKING TOPICS ABOUT WHEELS...THE ONLY WHEEL QUESTION HE NEEDS TO ASK IF WHAT KIND OF PLAYING CARD CLICKS THE LOUDEST ON A BICYCLE WHEEL.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> YOU MIGHT AS WELL PROPPED IT UP AGAINST A GIANT TURD.


 IS THAT THE SAME AS THE CLUBS THAT PUT PLAQUES IN PILES OF SHIT?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MISTER ED said:


> I love the simple clean look of the straight laced but if ever i was going to get cross it would have to be the new 100 spokes x-laced that are out now.....


pics


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> YOU DUMB MOTHERFUCKER, DONT YOU KNOW THAT POSTING ANY PIC WITH YOUR PLAQUE ON THE GROUND IS THE HIGHEST FORM OF DISRESPECT TO YOUR CLUB? YOU MIGHT AS WELL PROPPED IT UP AGAINST A GIANT TURD. PICK THAT PLAQUE UP OFF THE GROUND. THESE SO CALLED LOWRIDIN FOOLS NOWADAYS ARE NOT GETTING SCHOOLED RIGHT THESE DAYS. :uh:





Jack Bauer said:


> IS THAT THE SAME AS THE CLUBS THAT PUT PLAQUES IN PILES OF SHIT?


i serously thought u guys were the same person :dunno:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> YOU DUMB MOTHERFUCKER, DONT YOU KNOW THAT POSTING ANY PIC WITH YOUR PLAQUE ON THE GROUND IS THE HIGHEST FORM OF DISRESPECT TO YOUR CLUB? YOU MIGHT AS WELL PROPPED IT UP AGAINST A GIANT TURD. PICK THAT PLAQUE UP OFF THE GROUND. THESE SO CALLED LOWRIDIN FOOLS NOWADAYS ARE NOT GETTING SCHOOLED RIGHT THESE DAYS. :uh:


Good thing I started this lil club.. that means I can do whatever the fuck I want! I don't follow "RULES".. 
But, I will take your advice into consideration.. Thanks for yer input!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

JustCruisin said:


> Good thing I started this lil club.. that means I can do whatever the fuck I want! I don't follow "RULES"..
> But, I will take your advice into consideration.. Thanks for yer input!


:h5: rules are for *******


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> KIDS MAKING TOPICS ABOUT WHEELS...THE ONLY WHEEL QUESTION HE NEEDS TO ASK IF WHAT KIND OF PLAYING CARD CLICKS THE LOUDEST ON A BICYCLE WHEEL.


LMAO!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> pics


x2 4 pics


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

when it comes to wheel selection 2 things come to mind what car and what do you like. everything and everyone matters not


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

guys saying these wheels are for these certain years of cars and these other wheels are for these certain cars are funny


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I have noticed alot more people riding cross laced these days.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

One thing i know is that wheels are a personal choice.. some dudes are nut riders by nature and don't think for themselves on anything, those are the ones choosing cross laces just because "everyone else is getting cross laces" now. Or choosing straight lace Daytons cause thats wha mack 10 raps about. I had both, but i was lookin for an OG style, so i came up on some OG Campbell Zeniths 72 spoke cross. When I put em on most people was like damm that changed the whole car up! n thats exactly why i chose them uffin:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

dont like em.they remind me of hubcaps


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

A TODA MADRE said:


> One thing i know is that wheels are a personal choice.. some dudes are nut riders by nature and don't think for themselves on anything, those are the ones choosing cross laces just because "everyone else is getting cross laces" now. Or choosing straight lace Daytons cause thats wha mack 10 raps about. I had both, but i was lookin for an OG style, so i came up on some OG Campbell Zeniths 72 spoke cross. When I put em on most people was like damm that changed the whole car up! n thats exactly why i chose them uffin:



The OG pops make my get around truck look good.













My other set even made my project bucket look promising.





















Love them 3 bar knock offs


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...my latest project rolls X-laced, but the next will be str8. I like whatever myself.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> My other set even made my project bucket look promising.


looks good Edmund, remember if you decide to change them you can always send them to me......................

as far a being a new craze, I don't see why, cross laced wheels have always been used but not abused, not every one will run them, just like powder coated spokes/outers some use will run them, some won't. My first recollection of a cross laced wheel and the reason I want some, where the wheels on "The Entertainer" back in 91, OG engraved Zeniths of course, with some super swepts, to me a better looking knockoff than the 2 bar straight that everyone uses.........................


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

implala66 said:


> looks good Edmund, remember if you decide to change them remember you can always send them to me......................
> 
> as far a being a new craze, I don't see why, cross laced wheels have always been used but not abused, not every one will run them, just like powder coated spokes/outers some use will run them, some won't. My first recollection of a cross laced wheel and the reason I want some, where the wheels on "The Entertainer" back in 91, OG engraved Zeniths of course, with some super swepts, to me a better looking knockoff than the 2 bar straight that everyone uses.........................


i dunno but some all black crosslace with the chrome nipples would look bad ass


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm having a custom set built and plan on rolling my 100 spoke bruce lee roys daily and the others for special occasions


----------



## che' (Sep 13, 2011)

ya hubcaps


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

The option is nice. I'm glad tey exist. When a poll is created about options, it boils down to preference, which is a word that exist for a reason. Some people post on here like they hate being forced into a particular trend. I personally dont like cross laced wheels of any kind,but I'm glad that at least a handful of people with cars they look good on (bombs mostly imo) now have wheels that look different from every set of straight laced wheels I've ever owned, or will ever own. I wish supremes were more popular too. but I'd likely never run them.. just to get more variance in the lowrider scene.


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Everyone has their reason for what rims they chose heres mine. Where I live (60 miles north of Los Angeles) everyone rolls with straights and me being old school (50 yrs old) I remember when we made the transition from Supremes and Rockets to Tru-Spokes in the mid 70's so I wanted to be different with a little touch of old school. Also i think these Zeniths let others know that I spent a little more on my wheels than the cheepies and its good for points at the shows. Im starting to see more people here rollin with them now. i also got a call the other day from a friend from a very well known club in L.A. looking for a set of 59 caps for the old tru-rays which tells me that the old "crossed laced" Tru- Classic and Tru-spoke could b e making a come back they are hard to find and original ones are expensive which makes them trendy.If you have some keep them or let me know if you want to sell them. Peace!


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Sporting the Crossed Lace in San Fernando CA. Aug. 2011.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

I like both.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a set of both a set of 72 spoke straight laced daytons and a set of 72 spoke crossed laced zeniths love both sets got the daytons on my 93 bigbody right now gonna throw the zeniths on it next year


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> I have a set of both a set of 72 spoke straight laced daytons and a set of 72 spoke crossed laced zeniths love both sets got the daytons on my 93 bigbody right now gonna throw the zeniths on it next year


dayuuum :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I picked up a brand new set of 72 cross lace over a year ago, haven't put them on yet but its nice to have multiple wheels for each car to change things up. Straight lace or cross lace 72's or straight 100 spokes, all good to me. I don't like the 100 cross lace, looks too busy I think.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Personally HATE crosslaced, but do whatever you want


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> The OG pops make my get around truck look good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 edmund , i got skirts for that 41 if you need some


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

pancho pistolas said:


> edmund , i got skirts for that 41 if you need some



Him me on the PM


----------

